# Mission specialist???



## SHELLDRAKE!! (7 Oct 2004)

Does anyone have info on the mission specialist job?Specifically quals required and forecasted acceptance numbers?


----------



## pbi (7 Oct 2004)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Does anyone have info on the mission specialist job?Specifically quals required and forecasted acceptance numbers?



What exactly is a "mission specialist"-I've never heard of this before. Cheers.


----------



## JasonH (7 Oct 2004)

Think he might have us confused for the Americano's?


----------



## pbi (8 Oct 2004)

Dunno, but that thought has crossed my mind. Does anybody on this page know what that term means?  Cheers.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (8 Oct 2004)

Its pretty new, you get attatched posted to a Helo squadron and employed as door gunner/air observer. As far as ive heard its mostly sgts that are employed but its not a rebadge, just a posting like skyhawks and such.


----------



## pbi (8 Oct 2004)

Seen. When we still had the LOH Kiowa, there was a Combat Arms NCO/WO flying as an observer in the front. Some of these guys said that they actually were capable of flying the machine. Is this a Cbt Arms job?  Cheers.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (8 Oct 2004)

Im almost positive its combat arms only but maybee thats why its so hush hush


----------



## Zoomie (8 Oct 2004)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Its pretty new, you get attatched posted to a Helo squadron and employed as door gunner/air observer.



Almost anyone can take the door gunner course - a 2Lt has taken it when he was bored.  All it entails is the TOETs on the C-6 when in a door mounted position.  I have never heard of an a"air observer" position in the Tac Hel world - there really isn't any requirement.

Could it be you're getting this not-MOC confused with the boys at Dwyer?  There isn't anything hush-hush about the GIBs in a Tac Hel unit (GIB = Guys In Back).


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (8 Oct 2004)

As its been explained to me, this new "mission specialist" thing is to enhance the role of door gunner to an NCO that is capeable of directing indirect fire assets from Helo as well as fulfill the door gunner job.The air observer element has gone by the wayside and I believe the intent is to bring it back but combine resources since a chopper has limited seating as it is.From what I hear, there are mission specialists already in Edmonton.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 Oct 2004)

I heard about this as well, it is exactly what drake said, its a tasking for a CBT arms Sgt(?) as a door gunner in tac hel squadrons.


----------



## dutchie (8 Oct 2004)

I have heard of this 'Mission Specialist' task. It is obviously not an MOC, nor is it even a qualification. While on Roto to Bosnia, I had a friend (Res Sergeant) who was a 'Mission Specialist' attached to 408 sqn. His job was exactly as mentioned: door gunner, observer, and he also (or so he told me) operated other 'equipment'.....basically whatever was attached to the helo (FLIR, C6, camera, etc), he would operate. My understanding is that it is a 031 tasking, must be Snr NCO/WO, and must have machine gunner qual......but this may have changed.


----------



## D-n-A (8 Oct 2004)

Zoomie, do you have anymore info on the door gunner course? Is it only for combat arms, or can a LOG soldier take it aswell?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Oct 2004)

AoS,

My wife is a reserve clerk with a Hel Sqn and was offered the course.  There were openings on the course being run in house and pretty much anyone who wanted it could do it.  Right place right time.


----------

